# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Проблемы загрузки Windows Vista при установленном поверх Linux

## sonechka

Пожалуйста подскажите. На ноутбуке стояла Windows Vista, по приказу министерства поставила Linux, Винда стояла на лиске С, под Линукс выделила раздел на диске Д. Все прошло вроде хорошо. Но призагрузке ноутбука Линукс грузится хорошо, а Винда начинает вроде грузиться, появляется черный экран и ноутбук зависает. Что можно сделать, в чем проблема. Переустановить Винду не возможно, так как там чужие важные данные.

----------


## darkladydreams

скорее всего надо на разные физические диски ставить. либо переставлять Винду

----------


## Astelius

ох люблю наше правительство, щас столько дебилов на линухе погорит что жуть аж
а вам советую отдать кому-то кто шарит в линухе сам разберется, а так то надо смотреть загрузчик, у вас чей стоит? походу линуксовый попробуйте перекинуть на win или по экспериментировать с ключами загрузчика если знаете как...или установите акронис его помойму даже через live cd можно установить...если его найдете конечно...
а кто мешает выдернуть важные данные?ерд ком в руки и пошли поехали, да и зачем вам винда :confused: ведь же правительство :rtfm: приказало!!!:D

----------


## porese

Какой загрузчик стоит, если граб то надо немного ручками конфигурировать для свисты, с лило проблем быть не должно.
Попробуй грузанисть с лайвсд суперграб, оно найдет свисту, загрузись. Если не грузится ... тогда ставь загрузчик свисты, а линь загружай из него, как это сделать можно почитать у гугля, благо много про это написано.
Кстати какой ноут, на моем фуджике данной проблемы не возникало, на асусах такое случается часто.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 34 секунды_



> скорее всего надо на разные физические диски ставить. либо переставлять Винду


На разные не надо, переставлять тоже не требуется, просто проблема в загрузчике.

----------


## Микола

Поверх сказанного могу добавить либо работать в Linux на вертуальной машине типа Virtual box либо попробывать поставить на ноут только linux предварительно в форматнув винт программой установки ХР раза два тоже помогает

----------


## wolfis

Поставить grub2
потом сказать под рутом
grub-install /dev/sda
update-grub
Получать удовольствие от жизни
Только я не понял, что значит выделила раздел на диске д?
Во первых линуксу нужно два раздела под свап и руут.. Может это было wubi?
Если нет навыков системного администрирования, то лучше не заниматься установкой ОС, любых.

----------

